# Defektes Mainboard



## Ken StMich (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne wissen, ob es ein Hinweis auf ein defektes Mainboard ist, wenn der PC mit Strom versorgt wird (alle Lüfter sind an), der PC jedoch nicht bootet und keine Pieptöne bzw. Fehlersignale des Boards zu hören sind.

Es handelt sich um ein ASRock ALiveXFire-eSATA2, Sockel AM2

Die Antwort wäre wichtig für mich, da sie mich davor bewahren kann, alle Komponenten nach und nach zu kaufen, bis der PC läuft.

Gruss


Ken
Beitrag bearbeiten/löschen


----------



## Stonefish (6. Oktober 2009)

Also die wahrscheinlichsten Ursachen wären in der Tat Mainboard und Netzteil.

Bevor Du irgendwas austauschst würde ich aber nochmal versuchen den Rechner in einer absoluten Minimalkonfiguration zu starten. D.h. alles abstecken, was nicht unbedingt erforderlich für einen Test ist. (Maus, optische Laufwerke, andere USB-Geräte, alle RAM-Riegel bis auf einen, alle Festplatten abstöpseln usw. ... am Ende müssten CPU, Graka, Netzteil und Mainboard mit einem RAM Riegel zumindest fürs BIOS reichen.)

Wenn es dann plötzlich gehen sollte, dann kann möglicherweise auch eine der abgestöpselten Komponenten der Verursacher sein. In dem Fall würde ich einzeln alles wieder anstecken, zwischendurch immer wieder testen und wenn es plötzlich wieder nicht geht, dann war die zuletzt angesteckte Komponente Schuld. 

Hast Du eigentlich einen Gehäuse-/System-Lautsprecher angeschlossen? (Entweder hat das Gehäuse selbst einen, oder aber dem Mainboard lag so ein kleiner Lautsprecherstecker für den Audioanschluss bei.) Wenn ja, könntest Du mal zu Testzwecken ohne RAM oder Graka starten, dann müsste es eigentlich Warntöne vom BIOS geben. Wenn die ausbleiben, wäre das auch ein Indiz für ein defektes Mainboard.

Bevor Du das Mainboard aus- bzw. umtauschst, solltest Du Dir aber noch mal das Netzteil ansehen. Möglicherweise bekommt das System einfach nicht genug Strom zum Booten. Das kann verschiedene Ursachen haben. Vielleicht wurden die Stromanschlüsse fürs Mainboard nicht korrekt angesteckt (der 2x2pin 12V Anschluss für den Prozessor wird gerne oft vergessen...) oder aber mit dem Netzteil ist komplett was faul. Da würde es sich anbieten, es zu Testzwecken mit einem anderen zu probieren - vielleicht kannst Du Dir auf die Schnelle eines ausleihen, das von der Leistung halbwegs passt. Würde ich auf jeden Fall vor dem Mainboardtausch machen, weil es nicht ganz so aufwendig ist.

Möglicherweise will auch der RAM mit dem Mainboard nicht zusammen arbeiten (kommt vor). Aber dann müsstest Du (Gehäuselautsprecher vorausgesetzt) eigentlich einen Warnton hören. Vielleicht testet Du trotzdem mal einen anderen RAM-Baustein. 

Wenn das alles nichts hilft, dann bliebe aber nur der Mainboardtausch.

Viel Erfolg! 

PS: Poste doch mal Deine gesamte Hardwarekonfiguration. Möglicherweise passen Board und CPU auch nicht zusammen. Vielleicht ist letztere so neu, dass beim Board vorher ein BIOS-Update fällig werden muss.


----------



## Johannes7146 (6. Oktober 2009)

Stonefish hat gesagt.:


> Wenn es dann plötzlich gehen sollte, dann kann möglicherweise auch eine der abgestöpselten Komponenten der Verursacher sein. In dem Fall würde ich einzeln alles wieder anstecken, zwischendurch immer wieder testen und wenn es plötzlich wieder nicht geht, dann war die zuletzt angesteckte Komponente Schuld.



Oder das Netzteil ist zu schwach und liefert nicht genung Strom und ab einer bestimmten Anzahl von Komponenten reicht der Strom nicht zum booten. Also nicht sofort die zuletzt dazugestecke Hardware wegschmeißen.


----------



## Stonefish (6. Oktober 2009)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Oder das Netzteil ist zu schwach und liefert nicht genung Strom und ab einer bestimmten Anzahl von Komponenten reicht der Strom nicht zum booten. Also nicht sofort die zuletzt dazugestecke Hardware wegschmeißen.



Ja, genau! 

Sorry das hatte ich irgendwie vergessen zu schreiben. 
(Hab irgendwie die Threads gerade durcheinander gebracht. In einem anderen war gerade einer mit einem Super-Netzteil, das für kaum ein existierendes System zu schwach sein könnte ... das habe ich hier irgendwie mit reingemixt, obwohl hier ja gar keine Angaben zur restlichen Hardware gemacht wurden.) :-(


----------



## Johannes7146 (6. Oktober 2009)

du sprichst bestimmt von dem sich drehendem Rechner


----------



## PC Heini (6. Oktober 2009)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> du sprichst bestimmt von dem sich drehendem Rechner



Hihi, könnte passen. 

Ist auch kein anlaufen der Festplatte oder CD Laufwerk zu hören?
Den Startbildschirm vom Bios siehste auch nicht?


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. Oktober 2009)

Vor dem Hintergrund eines möglicherweise defekten Netzteils möchte ich einmal auf diesen Beitrag verweisen.

Hierbei sei auch die mysteriöse Wirkung von Steckerleisten mit "Ausschalter" auf PCs genannt.


----------

